# Rootzwiki App?



## leoilios (Nov 19, 2011)

How can I subscribe to a forum?


----------



## !M4G3 (Nov 22, 2011)

I'd like to know where to download the app as well...


----------



## _josh__ (Jun 13, 2011)

Should be in the market.


----------

